# Selection of Glass CO2 Diffusers



## Apaa (Jul 21, 2006)

I am looking around for glass co2 diffusers and there isnt much diversity as of yet. Theres the coin size one and the one that has 3 coils. I looked on Ebay and there was the same one with 5 and 8 coils from Milaysia or somewhere like that. The local places dont have much either that I can find.

Does anyone know of any websites that have CO2 diffusers or ladders made of glass?


----------



## misopeenut (Jul 10, 2006)

aquariumdesigngroup

they sell ADA pollen glass


----------



## Apaa (Jul 21, 2006)

They are all out of stock on everything. They are unaffordable to me at this time at 85 dollars. Maybe there isnt much just being offered right now.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Aquabid by aquamagic, great guy and good feedback.


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

turtlehead said:


> Aquabid by aquamagic, great guy and good feedback.


IIRC these are the ones that Mike had at the meet - nice peices.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Hey apaa I can direct you to some 5$ 3 coil ones or 25$ no coil ones almost the same size. Sold at local fish stores.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Aquabotanic and aquaticmagic have some different types of glass diffusers up for grabs. I think aquaticmagic on aquabid has more variety though. I agree that the ADG ones are too expensive compared to the same functionality that the cheaper ones provide.

-John N.


----------



## Apaa (Jul 21, 2006)

Pasadena tropical fish has the "german made" one and I bought it and it fell out after a day or so. It started off nice but I guess it had a porous place or something and started "leaking" big bubbles. I didnt think there was much that could go wrong with the things as simple as they are. But that 5% rate got me.

Wheres somewhere inthe area to get them locally? I tried PTF on Colorade, Angels on Lake (That place needs to be shut down, terrible pet shop). The place in Monrovia also, on Huntington I will not buy from that guy cause he dont even have lights on the fishtanks ( at least not the multitude of times I went). If you want fish from there take a flashlight so you can see in the tanks.

I am not too familiar withother areas inthe area. Im not from here and I ve been here for 4 years so it seems like Id have done some exploring but only to fishing spots lol.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

apaa you need the chinese ones man... haha they work like the ada ones. PTF has the 25$ it's chinese in a blue box. Not sure if they have it in stock. The other store does not understand english but it's called CK Aquarium on San Gabriel blvd. Just go to their counter and look right and it's there. Just point and she'll know what you are talking about. 3 coil BOYU or the massive 10-15 coil one lol. You can always search CK aquarium in San Gabriel at yahoo locals. If you need more help just ask me. The BOYU one lasted me a long time and has never failed even with diy co2.


----------



## Apaa (Jul 21, 2006)

Is that the one near the train tracks? Almost to Valley is it? I will have to go in there, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

YES! Just point haha.. They had a lot on Friday, so I'm sure you'll be able to get one.


----------



## Apaa (Jul 21, 2006)

I saw that place before going to Posu Fishing on Valley before but I thought that it was a wholesale or something. Im from back east so all these stores that arent "normal" looking I assume are shut down or are a front for a crack house lol. But what exactly is normal anyway huh?

I got what I was looking for. They didnt have any ladder types but I didnt need no stinking ladder types anyway.

Thanks for the heads up as I would have never gone or even though of going there. It was pretty reasonable too.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

No problem, typical chinese mom and pop store.


----------



## Apaa (Jul 21, 2006)

I got the like 10 twist one I think it is. Its taller than the other one I had. The other one must have had a porous spot or something. it was like having a sock over the airline.

This one has a lot of tiny co2 bubbles.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Yes it does a good job at dispering the bubbles.


----------



## misopeenut (Jul 10, 2006)

what is the white part made of in those non-ADA glass diffusers?


----------



## Apaa (Jul 21, 2006)

ceramic supposedly I think. The first one I had was not properly working so I decided to take a dremel with a diamond bit to it. I kept it under the water (small bowl) while cutting it out or the heat will build up and it was pretty soft or easy to cut. It wasnt very hard as far as those kinds of things go. It took me a couple days to find a replacement so I put a fine mesh media bag over the top. They were quite small but the bubbles werent nearly as small as the ceramic one that works.


----------



## ulver982 (Aug 2, 2006)

I just ordered the one from dr foster and smiths website. I've used it before, but gave it to my dad. I think it works really well and basically has a built in bubble counter. It produces a very fine mist of bubbles.


----------



## Apaa (Jul 21, 2006)

I am not familiar yet with the brand names but I saw the one from Dr smith or whatever and it was 20 dollars. It looks like the 12 dollar German one I bought from my local fish store. I dont know though, I am speaking only from what I saw, not what I have used.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

The drsfostersandsmith one is name resun a Chinese brand.


----------



## kram (Mar 8, 2006)

I bought the small ones from aquamagic (nice chap, good service) and while they are very cool, I couldnt get them to work with DIY. The pressure required to push the gas out over the frit was so big that the gas tended to come out of where the airline tube was connected to the bottle cap.

Fine with a canister though.

kram


----------



## Apaa (Jul 21, 2006)

Fourmost makes a fuel line fitting plastic for airplane and rc models that has a nut and fitting you can screw through the cap and it wont leak. Instead of hot gluing it together lo0l. Check them out at fourmost.comIthink and look at the fuel fittings. It is the plastic smaller one, theres two sizes.


----------



## misopeenut (Jul 10, 2006)

ADA oens cost more because the white part is made of glass which supposely creates finer bubbles.


----------



## Apaa (Jul 21, 2006)

I dont doubt that the ADA is a very high quality. I just cant spend 85 dollars right now on a diffuser lol. Most of ADAs stuff looks very nice and designerly.


----------



## AquaticMagic (Aug 9, 2005)

Hello folks, 
Thank you for the recommendation. *Turtlehead, there is no Aquamagic in aquabid, only Aquaticmagic. Haha, not the first time people call aquaticmagic as aquamagic. I wonder why


----------

